# removal of foreign body with needle



## MidwestCoder (Jun 24, 2013)

I am wondering if there is a CPT code for removal of foreign body with a needle?

This is the procedure note:


Right proximal palm has an object underneath the skin and is tender to the touch. The skin was cleaned with alcohol, a needle was used to get the foreign body out which appeared to be a thistle.

Would 10120 be the correct code to use, or would I just use and E & M code for the visit?

Thank you!


----------



## Pam Brooks (Jun 24, 2013)

It's my understanding that this would be bundled into the E&M.  The FB removal code actually states "Incision and removal of foregn body, subcutaneous".  To me, " incision" means that they'd use a scalpel, not just a needle.


----------



## MidwestCoder (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

